
Shrinking to Zero: The Raspberry Pi Gets Smaller - bpierre
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34922561
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10631668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10631668).

------
trymas
another discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10631668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10631668)

